# Do these plates have a name?



## RobsanX (Jan 23, 2009)

I want to get some of these plates that I can use under the broiler. Do they have a name that I can search for online?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 23, 2009)

How about "broiler safe dishes".  Seriously.

Depending on size, gratin or casserole could also give results.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 23, 2009)

How about "tab-handle" plate/dish?


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 23, 2009)

Spoon rest.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 23, 2009)

Jeekinz said:


> Spoon rest.



That is what it looks like, doesn't it, Jeeks?


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 23, 2009)

Hmmm... Not having any luck with those search terms.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 23, 2009)

Are you looking for that _*exact*_ style of plate or any one with a handle or just any broiler safe dish?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 23, 2009)

Where did you get that picture?  Could that be a source?


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 23, 2009)

I like that style because of the handle. I'm looking for plates that can go right from the broiler to the table, one for each place setting...


----------



## Constance (Jan 23, 2009)

I think it's called a tortilla plate. I have one, made by the new Fiesta, but I don't use it under the broiler.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 23, 2009)

My Mother has some of those....they're a $%^$%& to try to Google.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 23, 2009)

Hoiw about those cast iron fajita plates with the wood base?


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 23, 2009)

I have to go and do some "for-real" work.  Try using *porcelain* in your Google searches.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 23, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> Hoiw about those cast iron fajita plates with the wood base?


 
Those are "sizzle plates".  I found one in the shape shown but metal.


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 23, 2009)

Jeekinz said:


> I have to go and do some "for-real" work.  Try using *porcelain* in your Google searches.



LOL! Same here, thanks everyone for your help. I'll keep searching!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 23, 2009)

I googled:

individual porcelain broiler dishes handle

came up with:

Amazon.com: Pillivuyt Porcelain 7-Inch Round-Eared Dish: Kitchen & Dining

That's about the closest I could find.  Is there any kind of name on the bottom of the dish?


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 23, 2009)

I came up with the same Elf came up with.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 23, 2009)

I saw these online but size is a bit large-no?



*109. * Ceramic Serving Skillets / Fry Pan Servers / 18 & 24 Ounces

Here's one alittle smaller



*195. * China Fry Pan Servers / 12 / 18 / & 30 Oz. / by Hall

The site is Restaurant Supply and Restaurant Equipment Superstore - ZESCO Products
Then click on Dinnerware-All Types


----------



## Constance (Jan 23, 2009)

I checked Fiesta's website, and evidently, they don't make them any more.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 23, 2009)

Amazon.com: Pillivuyt 260315 Egg Dish With Handle - 5 oz.: Home & Garden







and this one





Terre `e Provence Stoneware - Divers Pattern French Stoneware


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 23, 2009)

Lefty - I forgot I had this bookmarked from years ago - my husband says...THANKS for reminding her!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 23, 2009)

RobsanX said:


> I like that style because of the handle. I'm looking for plates that can go right from the broiler to the table, one for each place setting...


 
I like having that option too.  For instance, I use little single serving porcelain tart dished for gratins.  I place the gratin right on the dinnerplate along with the rest of the course.  It's alot easier than cooking a big casserole and the presentation is nice.


----------



## Wyogal (Jan 23, 2009)

I found them at dishfactory, called fry pan servers, like what Quicksilver posted.


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 23, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> I saw these online but size is a bit large-no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 23, 2009)

Not cheap either, RobsanX. Maybe a local restaurant supply would be able to help, cheaper, if you took pics with you.


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 23, 2009)

The price per is not bad, but you have to buy a case! I will definitely try to source them elsewhere...


----------

